# Discus



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Picked this guy up for $5. He was sick due to a previous owner's dirty tank. He's recovering now. Hopefully his colors will come back nicely.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hole in the head is treatable with supplements of calcium, magnesium, and potassium. You can get these in a powder form, that you can add to food, in a health food store.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks TOS. He has already started to make a marked improvement. When we first got him, he was laying on his side and not moving much. His color was almost completely gone. I took the above photos after he got himself upright. He still didn't have much color, and he wouldn't eat. 

Today I took this picture. His color is returning and he is starting to eat a little. I think he will recover from this. 









Amazing what a bit of clean water and some anti-fungal medicine can do huh?


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice buying, hope it will recover soon. Take care a lot. Thanks


----------

